# New 26 Rs Owner In Colorado



## salman (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi there, we're new to this forum. Thanks to everyone for their honests posts. No, I haven't posted before, but I've read alot on the forum. All advice has been taken to heart, so thanks!

We were at a trade show a few weekends ago in Denver. No real intent on buying, but just looking for fun. Big mistake, if there's any part of you that really wants to own an RV, stay away from trade shows, you can't walk away without buying. Anyway, we put a deposit down a 27 ft keystone Hornet. We had seen an Outback ealier in the trade show, but hadn't caught the fever by then, so we didn't act. We really liked the Hornets triple bunk since we have three young sons (2,4,and 6). The Outback we saw at the trade show wasn't the 26RS so it didn't really pass our criteria. We came home and starting researching our new Hornet on the Internet. I can't say we were thrilled with our findings. It looks like we had just put a couple of thousand down and the lowest class Keystone RV. Bummer. Additionally, in looking through our material we found the 26RS and wished we had seen one at the show.

We felt stuck and we wanted to work with the Hornet dealer. Unfortunately, they didn't offer the Outback lineup, only the Zeppelin's, which we weren't too thrilled with their layouts. We hinted that we might want to back out of the deal and they tried everything in the book to keep us hooked. We looked at several other options, none of which we liked. In the mean time we found the outbackers website and actually visited Steve Casey's here in Denver and looked at the 26 RS. We immediately knew we had to have it.

Calling the Hornet dealership and trying to get our money back wasn't much fun. They told me at first it was non-refundable and that they had ordered a special unit for us. Eventually they accepted defeat and offered a full deposit return, which we gladly accepted. Actually, we told them to keep a couple hundred bucks for their time and hassles. We really like the sales person, and we spent a lot of time with him, so we wanted to compensate.

We're now closing on a fully loaded 2005 26RS at the end of this month. Starting price from our local dealer (Steve Casey's) was $18,999, which was their trade show price from earlier this month. They told me this was an incredible deal and the price would expire at the end of the week. I asked them at this time if they had any room to budge and the salesperson said that she had already spoken with her manager and $18,999 was as low as they could go, and the best price next week would be $1,000 higher. Having learned our lesson we resisted the urge to sign and went home to think about it. We got on the internet and within a few minutes google helped us find you (outbackers.com) and Lakeshore RV who was offering the same TT for $15,999. Thank you Internet!

The next morning I called up Hunter at Lakeshore and he quoted me $1,500 for delivery. We're in Colorado, Southwest part of Denver and at $1.25 per mile, 1,200 miles adds up. He also mentioned a $135 (or so) processing fee, bringing the total to $17,635. So, I figured this was the best price available for my location.

Before I called back Steve Casey's (local dealer), I checked with Sun City RV in Colorado Springs. I think I got the owner on the phone (Randall) because I told him what I found on the internet and he immediately came up with a good offer, $17,999 inclusive an installed prodigy brake controller ($160), a second battery ($70), and no dealer prep/handling charges ($299). This almost equaled the Lakeshore offer if you take everything into consideration.

I've read on these forum's that Steve Casey's would probably do their best to beat their nearest competitor, so I went back to them. And guess what, they didn't. Came back at $18,369, inclusive of the same things Sun City was providing. I was a bit surprised that they wouldn't match, but maybe with it being spring time and all, they feel they'll get better profit from someone else.

So, it looks like Sun City get's our business.

Anyway, we wanted to introduce ourselves to the group. We are five total, myself (Sal), my wife (Kris), and our three sons, Philip, 6, Alex, 4, and Dominic 2. We've got our first trip planned to Zion over Memorial Day weekend, and can't wait.

Searches on this forum have answered most all of my questions, including can I tow the 26RS with my 1999 Expedition EB 4X4, 3.73 axle, 5.4L V8. The answer which I gathered is yes, but I won't be a jackrabbit out there. We also decided to go with the Hensley, yes, borderline overkill, but my family means the world to me, and I'm no expert at towing. I'm actually getting a used one for $1,300. I'll be buying the warrantly for $500, so $1,800 total isn't so bad for the best hitch on the market.

Can't wait for the summer.

sunny

Sal


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Sal,

Welcome. Sounds like you did good! $1800 for a full warranty Hensley is great. I paid 2400 for mine (reconditioned from Hensley). Good luck with the new rig. I will be in Zion about a week before you and headed east through southern Colorado.

Jared


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and congratulation on the due diligence in the purchase. We went through a lot of gyrations also to get to the best possible price. It was more then we wanted to pay but when we worked in the hassle factor of some of the cheaper options this was the best we could do.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Salman,
Welcome to the family. Sounds like you did everything each of us should do when buying a TT or fiver. It IS hard to resist plopping down a deposit at the trade shows - been there and regretted it. Kind of like outlet stores - you assume their price is lowest and usually it isn't.

Congrats on the 26RS, you're going to have a blast!

BBB


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Sal -

Congrats on the the new rig!! Casey's didn't have much of a deal at the RV show. Their Discount was maybe 10%, compared to everyone else at about 20%. We ordered our trailer then went to the RV show, and they couldn't come close to what they had offered me at the beginning of the year (I didn't bother telling them that I had a better price from THEM)
















You'll have to join us for the Rocky Mtns Outbackers Rally...Weekend of July 29th at Mueller State Park by Colo. Sprngs. It should be a great time









Congrats again action

Ron


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

salman,

Congrats on your 26RS. It's a great TT and you'll love the bunkhouse (not as much as the kids, though). action

Welcome to Outbackers and glad the site was a help to you.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great deal Sal, and I'm glad you found us. Welcome to the family! action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Sal and Family! Your hard work and research seems to have paid a good dividend! Glad you joined us. action


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

salman said:


> We also decided to go with the Hensley, yes, borderline overkill, but my family means the world to me, and I'm no expert at towing.Â I'm actually getting a used one for $1,300.Â I'll be buying the warrantly for $500, so $1,800 total isn't so bad for the best hitch on the market.Â
> [snapback]27814[/snapback]​


Don't apologize- they're great hitches, and overkill is okay! They're plenty stout (14,000lb rating) and well built, so I wouldn't have any qualms about buying a used one, either.

Congrats on the purchase!

Kevin P.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sal,

Here is what you do. You call Steve Caseys and ask for a gentleman in sales named (I'll send a PM on his name). Please ask him if he would ever sell a brand new 2004 26 RS for $16,500...and that includes the Reese w/d hitch. If he says, "No way!", then ask him to go back to sales registers for Jan 23, 2004.

I remember Casey's came back with an initial price of high $18's back then too. I said, "that is NOT the drive home today price." Settled on $16,500 after bringing up the Sun City offer.

I know the market could have changed since then, and since we are already in mid-march, camping season is heating up. We purchased in the dead of Winter after the RV show.

Like Parker Outbacker said, please join us for the Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally. Thread details are here.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------

